# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Crystal red shrimps (CRS) in high tech tank

## TTerry

Hi,

Anyone keep CRS in high tech tank?

----------


## Saint888

Me, why leh?

----------


## TTerry

Bro, I bought 5 CRS yesterday  :Grin:  they look really nice in the planted tank!

I read there are people who kept them in planted tank with heavy EI dosing, and I noticed in seaview, there is a tank near the counter which have a CRS surviving for quite a number of weeks without chiller nor fan. Do you mind to share your tank paremeter pls?

----------


## Saint888

Hi TTerry, sorry I’m very new to these tank parameters practice. I started a new tank around 10 days ago only. I’m on Amazonia soil topped with Tropical fine soil. Water I have been changing every 3-4 days? I have put Seachem prime, excel and stability. Excel i put in around 2x a week? Prime is only with every water change. Stability been adding everyday. Plan to stop in 5-6 days time.

Adding ADA brightly K and Step 1, 2x times a week. Iron so far once a week, probably gonna stop this, as I start to see a bit of algae.

I blasting the tank with co2 i think around 3-4 bps using intense bazooka and bubble counter.

Currently i have some mosses in the tank for them to feed on. Does this helps?

----------


## Saint888

Sorry, I think i might have mixed up crs and the Bloody Mary shrimp. Sorry mine is the Bloody Mary shrimp not the crs.




> Bro, I bought 5 CRS yesterday  they look really nice in the planted tank!
> 
> I read there are people who kept them in planted tank with heavy EI dosing, and I noticed in seaview, there is a tank near the counter which have a CRS surviving for quite a number of weeks without chiller nor fan. Do you mind to share your tank paremeter pls?

----------


## TTerry

No worries haha! Common confusion between RCS and CRS

----------


## Saint888

If you succeed please let me know also, I tried before and failed. Seems that they are more fragile than RCS




> No worries haha! Common confusion between RCS and CRS

----------


## TTerry

Sure! As of now, 2 days still alive  :Grin:

----------


## NanoScaper

I have the exact same question, TTerry. The nano Iwagumi tank that I recently set up has a pH of around 6.4 and GH of 3°. I'm thinking that it should be okay for CRS.

My concern is, will they be able to take the pH swing during CO₂ injection, daily fertilization and huge 50% water change done weekly.

They are as cheap as Neocaridina shrimps at some LFS but I have reservations about adding them to my tank because of the concerns above. Unless, someone can convince me otherwise.

Dilemma, dilemma...

Anyway, hope it works out for you and please let us know of the results. Thanks!

----------


## TTerry

Hi Wan, thanks. Another concern is my tank temperature, mine range about 25.5-27.5 so far. Will update again

----------


## Saint888

How is it today?




> Hi Wan, thanks. Another concern is my tank temperature, mine range about 25.5-27.5 so far. Will update again

----------


## TTerry

Today 1 died... left 4...

----------


## Saint888

Ok ok.. hopes the rest pulls thru




> Today 1 died... left 4...

----------


## genki89

Most Crystal will not do well in high tech tank.

The reason is due to the plant maintenance. U have to dose heavily on fert etc to maintain the lush green of ur plant. Co2 have to be generous. In view of that, u might probably be getting low ph, high gh and kh.

Most shrimp prefer low gh and kh. And most importantly, more oxygenated water.

Crs is sensitive shrimp hence u cannot compared it to neos (cherry/sakura). Thats the saying either plant or shrimp. U can get both but none of it will excel (lush green or good grading shrimp)

Crs will survive in temp above 27 degree, But it will not survive long and neither it will breed well. All shrimp in general can be kept above 27 degree it just a matter of acclimate

----------


## TTerry

Thanks for the information. Recently I just changed my ans bubble counter to intense, it seem to inject lesser co2 at the same BPS, so yesterday I increased the co2 injection, I think this could be a possible reason too, since they are still adapting...

----------

